
Trump Orders Coast Guard to Look into Building Nuclear-Powered Icebreakers - ourmandave
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/33971/trump-orders-coast-guard-to-look-into-building-nuclear-powered-icebreakers-like-russia
======
UI_at_80x24
This can only be useful if the famed 'Northern Passage' becomes viable with
Global warming. There is already Canada's woeful maintenance of it's
icebreakers and hopes that a 'stern look' will keep Russia at bay. Alaska sits
at a key location and it suits the American interests to be present in this
area. I do however think the region might get a little crowded.

TFA mentions China as being a party with a vested interest, but aren't they a
little too far away to be significant?

~~~
dirtyid
>TFA mentions China as being a party with a vested interest, but aren't they a
little too far away to be significant?

They have plans for Artic Silkroad if shipping becomes viable. Manufactured
"near arctic-state" label in their white papers to try to wrestle their way
into the proceedings.

~~~
tlb
Would an easily navigable Arctic make China-Europe shipping cheaper enough to
make a big difference?

A friend who's an expert in Russian oil exports said a navigable Arctic would
hardly make any economic difference. Yet, so much of Russia's military history
was driven by access to ice-free ports that they had an irrational attachment
to it.

China has its own set of irrational territorial attachments, but is the Artic
one of them?

~~~
dirtyid
There's a scenario where sailing along Russian coast could insulate Chinese
shipping against USNavy. Especially if China/Russia setup shipping logistics
at Okhost Sea which would bypass first island chain filled with US containment
assets. It would replace Malacca straight chokepoint with Bering Straight
choke point, on one hand more vulnerable since closer to US soil, but also
more geopolitcally challenging for US since China would be sailing along
(friendlier) Russian waters versus the nightmare of dealing with ASEAN and
Indian Ocean waters - incidentally why obscene 9dash South China Sea claims
are absolutely not irrational. Nor the need to take over Taiwan whose eastern
coast plunges straight into deep ocean - excellent for obfuscating sub
deployment. Chinese coastal waters are shallow, makes hiding subs hard.
Basically dominance of Chinese claims in SCC is vital to Chinese maritime
interests. The other backup route is CPEC via land through XinJiang -> big
fucking mountainous through disputed Indian territory (source of current Sino-
Indian border drama) -> through Pakistan to Gwadar Port -> Arabian Sea...
that's ridiculous but an actual Chinese project to circumvent ASEAN / India
waters. It's more backup for ME energy than shipping though. Basically cost is
not a factor if it opens up Chinese options since her maritime position is
very unfavourable. And Russia would be well rewarded in this arrangement.

------
hindsightbias
There is a new Cold War and there has to be a victor.

I think the next Ford carrier should have an armored bow.

~~~
redis_mlc
> I think the next Ford carrier should have an armored bow.

For those who don't know the reference, some Chinese leaders have suggested
sending 2 ships for each American ship in the 9 dash-line area, and using one
to ram and sink the American ship.

Americans insist on freedom of navigation, and the CCP doesn't take no for an
answer. You can see where this is leading.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nine-
dash_line](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nine-dash_line)

~~~
hindsightbias
IDK that, I meant having carriers patrol the arctic.

Go big or go home!

